# Help out a second time beginner.



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm wanting to build a N scale layout in my bedroom. I had a layout my dad build for me when I was a kid but it's been a long time since then and I'm ready to set out on my own layout adventures. I've been watching a ton of youtube getting some ideas for my own layout. I'm limited on space so I'm thinking of doing 2 layers. So here are some questions.

Which type of track should I get, Flex or "regular"?
Whats the difference between Code 50 and Code 80?
Brands?

What 2 points do you measure from for a curve radius?

What brand of engines should I get / stay away from?
Does the same go for rolling stock?

If I do build 2 layers, what's a good height distance between the two decks? I'm also limited heightwise. My vertical wall space is about 3-4 foot.
I don't think I have room for a helix to travel to each deck, is a ramp doable? It seems a 4% grade is about 1 inch vertical for each 2 feet horizontal?

Cork or foam roadbed? Pros / Cons of each?

I'll be going DCC, do I need a separate power supply for accessories?

What are the best websites to order from?

Sorry for so many questions. I'm excited to learn and start building as soon as I get this all sorted out. I'm sure I'll have more questions


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Best locos are Katos, rolling stock sounds like micro trains, really I'd just stay away from bachmann entry level stuff in general and you'll be fine.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe this will help:

"Which type of track should I get, Flex or "regular"? Whats the difference between Code 50 and Code 80? Brands?"

To hold down costs and be able to have a little freedom in the design of the layout, flex track seems to work very well. Codes are used to specific rail height. Here is link for rail height information. http://www.urbaneagle.com/data/RRrailsizes.html

Atlas makes flex track (short supply now due to them changes manufactures. 

"What 2 points do you measure from for a curve radius?" Just like measuring a circle...radius is from the center of the circle to the outer line. I use the center of the circle, as one point and the radius dimension as the other point.

"I don't think I have room for a helix to travel to each deck, is a ramp doable? It seems a 4% grade is about 1 inch vertical for each 2 feet horizontal?"

I think you find that a 4% grade is to steep and may cause traction issues and significant reduction in engine "pulling" capability. 2% slope seems to work very well.

"Cork or foam roadbed? Pros / Cons of each?"

Take you pick. I found the foam roadbed to have better sound tamping function, when used on a plywood base.

Fifer Hobby is any excellent supplier of N Scale goods. Mike and Robin ensure that the customer is fully satisfied. Mike is a member of the website. Mike will also be of a great help on questions, etc., whether by e-mail or phone.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I second Kato for locomotives. We have one of their F7 diesels and it's a real nice looking and smooth runner.


----------

